# Slingshot of the Month - FEB 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to this months winner and place getters.

In first place we have Chaneke Josh with his fantastic Guayabo X2.










Second place honours go to Bill Hays for his custom Scorpion.










3rd place, me, yippee


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Winners,

Harwk, time to update your signature


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Congrats Winners,
> 
> Harwk, time to update your signature


I know, I also need to get Corel reinstalled ASAP so I can make the awards for the others too.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

congratulations to Mr. Bill Hayes and Mr. Hrawk!! this is a real honor to me!! seriously!! you guys rock!! big time!!

thanks to all the people who voted this month!!

this was a tough one!! pretty tight!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale mi Chaneke,

Twice in a roll, this a record!! Congratulations mi cuate!!! SOLO, SOLO, SOLO, SOLO.... Saludos!!

Congratulations to Bill Hayes and Hrawk and every single member nominated. You all guys deserved our admiration and there is something to admire and learn from every single one of your slingshots. Saludos







.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*ECHELE PARIENTE!!!! AJUUUUUUUUAAAA!!*

*thanks xidoo!!*


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

well done to the winners


----------



## SIDH (Feb 13, 2012)

aaaaaamoooonooooooossssss

some very fine work! congrats for all the winners!

congrats MR Evil Mariachi!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats Chaneke!
and to all the nominated members.








Hard choices this month indeed.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, congratulations Chaneke!
That's a neat looking shooter you made there!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done everyone! Every nomination was a worthy winner! Tough one indeed, congrats Chaneke, Bill, and Hrawk fantastic and diverse frames from you all..


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

lovely work to those 1 2 and 3 and to the rest there's allways march
polecat


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This was a very hard honor to win indeed. Congratulations to all! Well done.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Also BIG THANKS to those who made the nominations. Good variety to choose from.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

congrats to the winners, would love to own all of them


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Strong work gentlemen. Congratulations.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent job guys! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats guys, excellent work.
Philly


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations to all you winners out there!

Seriously though, love the work you guys do - love how you explore new designs, woods, and possibilities.
You guys keep it interesting and new.


----------

